# Chicago urinal flush valve



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

These are in my church, have no experience with them, they have the instant shutoff cartridges installed, can they be converted to self-closing?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

They are normally slow closing and adjustable. If it is instant off the valve is out of adjustment, or needs to be rebuilt. 

Here is the parts drawing. http://www.chicagofaucet.com/RepairDrawings/pdf/RP732-OHVBCP.pdf

And instructions http://www.chicagofaucets.com/InstallationInstructions/T5B.pdf


----------



## Toli (Nov 7, 2015)

They could be either adjustable or not. It has been my experience with these(very little) that the adjustable ones are more touchy than the ones that can't be adjusted.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

Looks like either adjustable/immediate clos cartridges were available with those. What a PITA to adjust! And, no integral stops provided


----------



## thumper (Aug 19, 2011)

Did you all know that the only difference between Chicago's slow and fast close cartridge is the cap(thimble) on the end. #7 Slow dashpot assembly on the parts list.
Why don't they just include both type of dashpots with the stem. How much is one? $1?
If I don't have the correct stem I will use the old dashpot.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

There are exactly zero of these around here. There is this company called Sloan.... Just kidding, you see them in churches and hole in the wall taverns. Chicago faucet is primarily used on laboratory sinks, kitchens, gas turrets etc.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

I didn't install them, and they are almost as pricey as Sloan


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

mtfallsmikey said:


> Looks like either adjustable/immediate clos cartridges were available with those. What a PITA to adjust! And, no integral stops provided


 















Sounds like a real pain to keep running to a remote location to shut the main water valve on and off. And when the plumber finds that his adjustment wasn't quite right, he has to run back to shut the main valve off again. 

If the plumber is shooting in the dark with his adjustments, he can spend a lot of time running back and forth shutting the water on and off over and over again. Ask me how I know......:laughing:


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Yes, they can be rather easily rebuilt


----------

